

PyPad - Python 2.7.1 for teaching on iOS - zdw
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pypad/id428928902?mt=8

======
buckwild
FINALLY. I bet there is no way to program the phone with it through -- at
least not to the extent one could program python on an android phone with
SL4A. Someone please let me know if I'm wrong.

